

Ask HN: Do you read an article or its comments first? - _feda_

I was wondering because I tend to read the comments first. The comments on HN work like a kind of machine that extracts all the relevant information and sums it up in a souccient way (well sometimes anyway). What I mean is the comments are so good on HN they often outstrip the quality of the articles.
======
mdaniel
Comments first: it can save you a lot of time and I find that having
knowledgable and/or expert contributions can really augment the linked
article's content.

One must exercise caution, however, lest the comments will prime your opinion-
making circuitry and cause you to form their opinion instead of your opinion.

------
waterlesscloud
Comments first, unless the article is extremely appealing.

Sometimes I never read the article at all, just the comments.

------
steventruong
Article first.

Side note: this should have been a poll.

~~~
ColinWright
Yes, but polls are currently disabled.

------
chrisbennet
If the title is link-baity I read the comments first.

